# Help me find: "High Fidelity Reference CD No. 19" ...or Arne Domnérus & Lars Erstrand



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

*Help me find: "High Fidelity Reference CD No. 19" ...or Arne Domnérus & Lars Erstrand*

I recently heard the best percussion recording ever from someone's collection, but information about it is really hard to find. All I have to go on is the info the music player was able to retrieve:

Album: High Fidelity Reference CD No. 19
Track: 7
Artist: Arne Domnérus & Lars Erstrand 
Title: Drum Boogie

I assume this is a Danish CD collection, and I would like to find a place to buy this disc (and maybe others). This particular track seems to be from the artists' own CD called:

Album: Live is Life
Artist: Arne Domnérus & Lars Erstrand
Year 1995

However, I cannot find a place to purchase this one either.

Any help?


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

http://www.elusivedisc.com/Arne-Domnerus-Live-Is-Life-Ultra-HD-CD/productinfo/PRUHD914/

It's not cheap. Apparently there were only 2000 copies made.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Help me find: "High Fidelity Reference CD No. 19" ...or Arne Domnérus & Lars Erst*

Yikes, you're not kidding. Thank you very much for the link though! Also, Calvin and Hobbes is the best comic ever made.

I will continue searching for the "Reference CD" version and hope to find it a little cheaper. However since it seems to be a European item I'm not sure how to find it or buy it. My google-fu is pretty good and I can't find it in stores.

Anyone else have luck?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Help me find: "High Fidelity Reference CD No. 19" ...or Arne Domnérus & Lars Erst*

I think there is a danish guy on here that sells Gladen, maybe ask him for help?


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Help me find: "High Fidelity Reference CD No. 19" ...or Arne Domnérus & Lars Erst*

I found the first one.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Help me find: "High Fidelity Reference CD No. 19" ...or Arne Domnérus & Lars Erst*

Oh? Please show me what you found.
Thank you!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Help me find: "High Fidelity Reference CD No. 19" ...or Arne Domnérus & Lars Erst*

Hi Jazzi.

Looks like it's a Gene Krupa song.

At least the album you seek exists:

High Fidelity Reference 19:

Google Translate

Search the post for Drum Boogie, 19, or Erstrand.
Finding the actual disc may be harder, but hopefully this will narrow your search.

I also found the track available for download 2 places, including here:
Lars Erstrand free music download - FreeMusicLib.com

But it's probably just MP3.

Are you anywhere near Streetlight and Rasputin? You never know what they have buried on the shelves.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Help me find: "High Fidelity Reference CD No. 19" ...or Arne Domnérus & Lars Erst*

Thank you tjswarbrick for the info. I should have updated earlier, but edzyy was kind enough to share how he found the music. I have what I was looking for, thank you all for the help!


----------

